# Jacksonville, NC 5YO M A045263 PTS 1/13/11



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

At Onslow County Animal Shelter
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Jacksonville, NC | A045263










Our rescue was contacted about this guy but we don't pull from southern shelters. 

The person that contacted us took him out and walked him. They said he was very friendly but may need some socialization. He was dumped at the shelter but appears to be in good health.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i'm about 10 minutes away from this shelter. They're a very high kill.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Very very high kill!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

VERY bump.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

anyone have any news? 97% of dogs dont make it out of this shelter.


----------



## kcscott85 (May 3, 2009)

Bump! I can pull this guy and keep him a few days if someone can give him a home after that. I'm in Jacksonville and can drive up to 2 hours away to meet.


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

I met this boy this weekend, he is absolutely GORGEOUS! I hate this picture of him, it does NOT do his beauty justice. He is a BIG boy. They had 3 there while I was there. Solid black, white shepherd and this boy. Left with the solid blackdude. This guy and the white GSD there are now the ONLY two remaining and WILL BE PTS on Friday 1-28-11. He does not have much of a chance here.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh bump for the poor boy!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

wish i could help but i wont be in town. bump for this guy. Big BIG BIG bump. someone please help him!


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Bump


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

This poor guy! BUMP!


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

Bumping again


----------

